

Why We Copied Posterous - Automatt-2
http://www.sexywidget.com/my_weblog/2009/08/why-we-copied-posterous.html

======
judofyr
I bet Posterous have spent lots of time tweaking their "parser" to handle all
kinds of weird mails sent from ancient clients. And many webapps could need a
simple way receive mails from users, without dealing with this mess.

What about joining these two?

------
davi
Posterous put a lot of energy into detecting & discarding fake emails. I
remember this TechCrunch contest, challenging people to forge email headers to
get onto Michael Arrington's Posterous:

[http://techcrunch.posterous.com/lots-of-fake-post-
attempts-o...](http://techcrunch.posterous.com/lots-of-fake-post-attempts-onl)

Seems like this matters a lot less in a review website than in a social
network/blog type site, but could still be an issue. I wonder if/how this site
dealt with it.

------
mrshoe
Taking lazy registration one step further and going with no registration at
all is a cool concept, as well. If you can center all of your functionality
around email (or something else that already provides auth), it's possible.

When App Engine was released, I made an app called Lunchstr
(<http://lunchstr.appspot.com>) just to play with GAE. The app isn't very
useful, but the no-login, no-registration philosophy was kinda cool.

------
plainspace
Is the no-login model the future? As application developers what do we lose by
not requiring accounts? In most cases, isn't the account the doorway to
income? How many more applications that don't have a revenue model out of the
gates (including Twitter, Facebook, etc.) can the VC community support?

------
alaskamiller
Imagine how much better Twitter would be if you can email it every time you
had a 140-character thought.

~~~
lawrence
Or as others have told us, when are you going to accept postcards and faxes as
well? And what about phone calls - voice to text?

~~~
judofyr
<http://tweetbysnailmail.com/>

